# Roadbed for LGB



## kclarey1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello all,

I am embarking on my first true G-scale layout; after being set up on the floor for quite sometime I am venturing to the basement where I will be constructing tables for my layout. I have come to a dilemma regarding my roadbed. I really like the simplicity and straightforwardness of the LGB system, but I know that that is hopeless impossible and expensive to get. I was wondering if there are any similar systems where the roadbed is molded to fit the track? I have considered ballasting with a cork sub-base, but I am afraid what that will do to my track. (As I move every 2-3 years, I want to be able to pull the track up quickly and cleanly, and I also do not want to damage my investment with some diluted glue mixture!) Any help is greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,
Kyle


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I haven't done it, but I've been thinking about just using small stones of an appropriate size, without any adhesive. 

I share your concern about the need to relocate, and I keep concluding modular tables are the way to go. At the least, something that can be taken apart quickly without damage, and transported in a pickup.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

I was thinking about using pieces of toolbox liner or cork in between the ties. I already use toolbox liner from harbor freight as an underlay. Probably you can make your own version of roadbed in pieces, and weather and detail before installing.


----------



## kclarey1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you for your replies! The toolbox liner with a cork inlay is a great idea.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I used Flexxbed over a spline system of hardboard (Masonite). I'm relatively satisfied, but my two disappointments are it's not as quiet as I was hoping and even at an 8' diameter it was a bit difficult to get a smooth curve without a lot of clamping. Mine is obviously a "permanent" layout and I have little intention of moving (famous last words)! I have about 160 feet of track.


The next thing to do will be adding ballast and I'm still undecided. The competing choices are some type of chicken grit, oil-dri (kitty litter) or a decomposed granite. Then there is also its attachment; thinned white glue or matte medium or something else. I am vary doubtful that I will leave it un-glued, though I have read (as above) that others have done it that way.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

Resurrecting an old thread...
My around the tree LGB is leaving black marks on the rug under the tracks. I have no idea where this is coming from and my wife is none too pleased as the carpet is cream colored. My first thought was mounting the track to plywood with a cork topper, then I found closed cell foam. Do you guys think this will work as a base for the (brass) track?

TIA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The closed cell foam will be quieter than cork on plywood that is for sure.

Greg


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

Greg Elmassian said:


> The closed cell foam will be quieter than cork on plywood that is for sure.
> 
> Greg


Thanks. I forgot the link to the foam...



https://www.amazon.com/XCEL-Extra-Cosplay-Fabrication-Project/dp/B07FKMF58N/ref=pd_day0_5?pd_rd_w=tVG2y&pf_rd_p=8ca997d7-1ea0-4c8f-9e14-a6d756b83e30&pf_rd_r=BJ2YF2X78KC09N8EEEJ0&pd_rd_r=ef2e1ed6-4e39-44b3-8ff5-9a5c028963c6&pd_rd_wg=jXupp&pd_rd_i=B07FKMF58N&psc=1



Do you think it will work?


----------



## phils2um (Jan 11, 2020)

ezaircon4jc said:


> I have no idea where this is coming from and my wife is none too pleased as the carpet is cream colored.


It's from the graphite brushes that contact the wheels for current pickup. I did the same thing to an off-white carpet we had.Luckily I caught it before too much damage was done and was able to clean/smear it around enough to not be very noticeable. I bought some white felt at a fabric store after that to use as an underlayment.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

phils2um said:


> It's from the graphite brushes that contact the wheels for current pickup. I did the same thing to an off-white carpet we had.Luckily I caught it before too much damage was done and was able to clean/smear it around enough to not be very noticeable. I bought some white felt at a fabric store after that to use as an underlayment.


Ahhhh..... That makes sense. THANK YOU! I did notice the brushes on the tender make a scraping sound.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, we went through some extensive testing, and we found otherwise, at least with Aristo and USAT.... the black, greasy stuff on the rails was indeed oxidized brass. A now departed member and I did some real testing, super cleaned the track, wheels, ran back and forth until the black stuff came, drops as dust, and feels greasy on the rail head.

Took the stuff and had it analyzed with a mass spectrometer, it had copper and tin and zinc in the exact proportions of brass alloy.

The important point is you cannot get rid of it, it is just the normal oxidation that comes from the micro-arcing of the current from the rails to the wheels. (if that dust you saw was indeed only from the carbon brushes, you could see that the brushes would be worn down in a few days, based on the amount of black dust)

Greg


----------

